# air brushed black and white



## mysteryscribe (May 1, 2007)

image was made on cross process slide film... then scanned black and white.. a litt color added with airbrush... 

camera ansco pioneer body speedex 4,5 lens and a back cut down to 645...
Imaged used for greeting card


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 1, 2007)

I like it! Are you selling greeting card?


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 2, 2007)

Not yet... Im still playing with the pieces.  the shot had no interest when I did it black and white.  It also kind of ran together.  That's what I tried the airbrush.  The actual print on lazer jet from office depot was really very nice.  I made couple.  One for my wife for mothers day and one for my sister who is in the hospital. It is kind of a generic greeting card.

I think I might call the color ones that.  Generic Greeting cards as opposed tot he smaller black and white note cards.  Office depot charges about a buck for the color full page card.  A little trimming of the edges with a paper cutter and it fits a large greeting card envelope quite well.

The air brush realy just kind of defines the edges and gives it a little fantasy coloring if I wanted to switch it out.  If you keep it light you can even get a kind of pastel effect.


----------



## lasershot (May 2, 2007)

I like! It looks like a drawing...


----------



## terri (May 2, 2007)

Looks great! Dude! Totally photoshopped! :sun:









.....kidding, please don't hurt me. I actually love it and the technique!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 2, 2007)

bite your tongue... 

I don't own photoshop... actually I do have the cd around somewhere, but not on MY computer. This is just a simple airbrush. Nothing high tech about it. I could have done the same thing with an airbrush on the print.

Art is in the mind of the Artist not the tool in his hand. Isn't that what we always say about cameras.


----------



## terri (May 2, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> bite your tongue...
> 
> I don't own photoshop... actually I do have the cd around somewhere, but not on MY computer. This is just a simple airbrush. Nothing high tech about it. I could have done the same thing with an airbrush on the print.
> 
> Art is in the mind of the Artist not the tool in his hand. Isn't that what we always say about cameras.


 You must have missed the small print in my post. I would never insult you like that, Sir Charles!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 2, 2007)

There is fine print..... to people my age that looks like a border of sqiggly lines.​


----------

